# Truth About Pet Food Pledge



## Bumpers (Jun 21, 2013)

Pretty interesting for those that like or need high protein, low carb grain free food. A family owned company named Farmina, very well known in Europe, filed a pledge of quality and origin with Truth About Pet Food for the upscale N&D line. Not too many well known companies have done that.

Scroll down,

Pledge to Quality and Origin

They look really good actually, especially the Wild Boar.


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

*Is your brand on this list?*

Saw this on another forum. Pledge to Quality and Origin

Some of the pledges are over a year old...I wonder why we don't see more of these 4 and 5 star kibbles manufacturers on this list?


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

You know what they say....great minds think alike. 

We both posted the same thing at 2:03pm, but you beat me by a millisecond.


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

MODS feel free to delete my post since the same thing was posted before me.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...cipes/195770-truth-about-pet-food-pledge.html


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Not that I think it's a bad thing what this website is doing.... BUT I don't think just because a manufacturer doesn't respond to some website's request to create some sort of pledge in their format doesn't mean that they source their ingredients from bad place or that they do not have a good product.


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

caroline162 said:


> Not that I think it's a bad thing what this website is doing.... BUT I don't think just because a manufacturer doesn't respond to some website's request to create some sort of pledge in their format doesn't mean that they source their ingredients from bad place or that they do not have a good product.


I don't either but since most of us already don't trust petfood companies as it is, it can't hurt to sign it if they do in fact use the quality ingredients they claim to use.....



_"If you asked a four-star restaurant to prepare a fine meal for your pet, they might come up with a recipe as good as ours."_


_"features unmatched inclusions of saltwater and freshwater fish that are caught-wild within our region and whisked to our kitchens as fresh and cold as the waters they came from."_


----------



## Bumpers (Jun 21, 2013)

CrazyZane said:


> I don't either but since most of us already don't trust petfood companies as it is, it can't hurt to sign it if they do in fact use the quality ingredients they claim to use.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fromm and Champion, right? They would never sign that pledge.There are some companies that probably don't even know about it but would sign, and I agree, why the hell not.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

THK is on the list and had a voluntary recall.


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

Tayla's Mom said:


> THK is on the list and had a voluntary recall.


The recall was after their pledge.

For what it's worth there was a voluntary recall for possible tainted human grade parsley but none of their supply, including their finished product contained any traces of salmonella. 


_"The Honest Kitchen products use human-food grade ingredients. The Company’s products are made in a human food facility and held to the same high quality control standards as human food products. Employees taste products as part of the quality control and research & development processes.

__To supplement its quality control processes while maintaining its commitment to gentle processing that protects natural nutrients, The Honest Kitchen is enacting additional procedures:_​

_All dehydrated leafy greens will be steamed, to further protect against the possibility of Salmonella and other pathogens;_
_All leafy greens will receive a second test for pathogens after arrival at the Company’s manufacturing facility, in addition to the testing conducted internally by suppliers;_
_The Company has discontinued its relationship with the supplier who provided the parsley used in the production of the lots being recalled."_


















Dr. Tim said he would also sign their pledge.....


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm not saying there is anything wrong with THK, but signing the pledge doesn't guarantee that you won't have a recall. It's just one of those feel good things.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Mine isn't on that list, but doesn't worry me.  

You look at that list of companies and I believe a lot of them are the types of companies whose main marketing line is they are all natural and not sourced from China or whatever. That is how they can compete with the bigger companies like Fromm or whatever who are well-known and have an established reputation. 

Companies that have been around for a long time and have clear and open practices do not need to sign pledges like this in order to sell their goods. 

Smaller companies who have a more limited customer base are very likely doing everything they can to assert themselves as better than. 

So yep. Not worried about it or terribly interested in those companies on that list - primarily because I do like the food I feed my dogs.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Same here. Not worried, don't care if my food isn't on there, especially given it is kind of a fringe (as in, not mainstream) website.


----------



## Bumpers (Jun 21, 2013)

Megora said:


> Mine isn't on that list, but doesn't worry me.
> 
> You look at that list of companies and I believe a lot of them are the types of companies whose main marketing line is they are all natural and not sourced from China or whatever. That is how they can compete with the bigger companies like Fromm or whatever who are well-known and have an established reputation.
> 
> ...


Well you are very gullible....Farmina by the way is much larger than Fromm and in Europe outsells Champion in the GF segment 3:1. So your theory is not correct.

I think many companies won't sign that pledge because the bloom will be off the rose.....some haven't signed probably because they don't know about it.

Don't kid yourself as to why Fromm won't sign it.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I have no idea what Farmina is....  

Good luck with the food you feed your dog.


----------



## Allie.G (Aug 29, 2011)

Am trying to find a distributor or source for Farmina.
I live in Spain between Marbella and Malaga.
Can I buy it online?
Many thanks for you time.
Cheers,
Mia's Mate


----------



## Bumpers (Jun 21, 2013)

Allie.G said:


> Am trying to find a distributor or source for Farmina.
> I live in Spain between Marbella and Malaga.
> Can I buy it online?
> Many thanks for you time.
> ...


Its on the website:
Retailers	A.P. Valentin Raposo e hijos S.L. Madrid	
Carretera M-12 , Salida 9, La Moraleja
Madrid 28100
Spain
Madrid	[email protected] Ph: +34 691.576.306
Fax:
Retailers	Copega S.C. Huerva	
Ctra. Valencia km 6,5
Huerva
Spain
Zaragoza Ph: 976937825
Fax:
Retailers	Kaveros Millares, Valencia	
C/San Roque,34
Millares, Valencia 46199
Spain
Valencia	[email protected] Ph: 616964463 - 646428616
Fax:
Agents	Luis Almansa 
Spain
[email protected] Ph: +34 620784133 - 633071410
Fax:
Distributors	Nostra Fauna S.L Ripollet	
C/ Sant Jaume, 77
Ripollet 08291
Spain
Barcelona	[email protected] Ph: 935944450
Fax:
Distributors	Paeleva Distribuciones S.L. Moral de Calatrava	
C/Fray Serafin Linares,Nave 4
Moral de Calatrava 13350
Spain
Ciudad Real	[email protected] Ph: 926330421
Fax: 605820226
Distributors	PAJERERIA OSES SCP LOGRONO	
CL CHILE 1 (BAJO 3)
LOGRONO 26005
Spain
La Rioja	[email protected] Ph: 941243795
Fax:
Retailers	Piensos Anicomp sl La Vall d'Uixó	
Carretera de Segorbe, 103
La Vall d'Uixó
Spain
Castellon	[email protected] Ph: 964660024 - 649193211
Fax:
Retailers	Santos Villa e Hijos S.L. Guadalajara	
Carretera de Fontanar Km 1, Nave 2
Guadalajara 19004
Spain
Madrid	[email protected] Ph: 949.253748 - 670297067
Fax:
Distributors	SUMINISTROS DE BEBIDAS MORENO S.L. MORAL DE CALTRAVA	
CL NUESTRA SENORA DE LAS MERCEDES 37
MORAL DE CALTRAVA 13350
Spain
Ciudad Real	[email protected] Ph: 949.253748 - 670297067
Fax:


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

CrazyZane said:


> MODS feel free to delete my post since the same thing was posted before me.
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...cipes/195770-truth-about-pet-food-pledge.html


I merged the two threads instead.


----------

